# Another "wild" betta drawing



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here you can see the elusive dancing warrior, Mushu of Skyewillow, blowing a bubblenest. ;-)


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww what a cutie  Especially with those pecs haha


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

I love it! He's just too cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks. ^_^


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's beautiful!!! Love the colors!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

your art is so beautiful


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Skerries


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love the drawing of Skerries. He's a very pretty Betta. I love blue Bettas. Your drawing style is so awesome


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, I had some issue with the background on this one. lol

My stepmom texted me and asked if I knew of a way that I could sell my art as tank backgrounds. While it might be cool for tropical community tanks, I think bettas would get stressed about the bettas in the images. So unless I started learning to make better backgrounds, probably not.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Double pretty. ^^

You could draw other fish for betta tanks? Like a shoal of little minnows? The drawn background sounds like a great idea. The generic commerical stuff pet stores sell are so bland and have no character.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i was thinking it would make a good tank background but yeah bettas might not like seeing other bettas on it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I could sure as heck TRY. I'd like to have something a little different for the backs of my tanks. I've used some of the GIMP fill patterns before and liked it, so I guess this is something to experiment with.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Practicing working with backgrounds and layers.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

an practice blending color to show iridescence


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love that last picture you posted!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, it's the little baby Aemaki posted about with the split ventral. My fiance and I decided to adopt him/her, and we'll be calling the little critter "Oddball".


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it!!! What do you use? (I hope not Facebook)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

do you mean for drawing it?

I use a Bamboo splash tablet, and the program GIMP


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Koi HMPKEE (dream fish)









"Feral" Oddball


----------

